# Key change / Language change



## Marlinark

I have been reading a certain page of music and want to change its key.

This music was originally created in austrailia and apparentaly needed some sort of traslation.

I have never been aware that australians didn't write normal music however. I am interested in the process they go through to change the notation of a score. Could you possibly do the same thing with different language

[promo link removed for 4th time]

IE, Bass hunter


----------



## GraemeG

This sounds very cryptic. Music written in Australia is written no differently to music anywhere else. That's not to say that some individual composer hasn't doesn't something bizarre off his own bat, but there's nothing officially different about Australian music.
cheers.
Graeme


----------



## PetrB

Marlinark said:


> [promo link removed for 4th time]
> 
> IE, Bass hunter


For goodness' sake, just list the piece and the composer.

Since the mid 20th century,and sometime before, there has been "non-traditional" notation, of many sorts and varieties. Whatever your example, it must be simply the first one you've run across or noticed.


----------



## Aramis

PetrB said:


> For goodness' sake, just list the piece and the composer.
> 
> Since the mid 20th century,and sometime before, there has been "non-traditional" notation, of many sorts and varieties. Whatever your example, it must be simply the first one you've run across or noticed.


Nothing like answering question posted three years ago by now-banned used.


----------



## PetrB

Nothing like a now banned used


----------

